# Second Daily blog site



## seconddaily (Jul 1, 2017)

Hey guys, I write a blog (Second Daily) and often feature the classics/vintage BMW's (the 02s, the 850, the M's, etc.) from time to time. Happy to share that site if that's not a violation of board rules.


----------

